# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  24.04.2013 RIFF JTAG - RIFF JTAG Manager v1.49, RIFF Box Firmware v1.35 released (Cortex-A15, Cortex

## mohamed73

*Whats new: *  *RIFF Box Firmware v1.35*    Added support for Cortex-A15 and Cortex-A5 cores.  Fixed emergency script issue for multi-cored Cortex MCUs: it was executed after first core was halted.
Now it is executed after all core(s) (if specified by reset strategy) are processed (halted).  *RIFF JTAG Manager v1.49*    Added support for Cortex-A15 and Cortex-A5 cores.  New Popup balloon is added with hints about 'Dead Body ID is wrong' error.  Added Windows 8 support.  Added "RIFFBOX on the Network" button (BOX Service Page).
 User can easily visit some main RIFFBOX's internet locations.  Some new IDCODES added to the search engine (CTRL+F)
.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## سالم عبد الله

لو سمحتوا كيف طريقة التحميل مع العلم اني حدث كل الملفات  
تحديثي الحالي 1.33 وانا ابغى احدثه على 1.35

----------


## himihicham

تفضل اخي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الطريقة كتالي في الشرح  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## عطرامحبة

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------

